# About Forever 21-- Help!!!



## hhunt2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's the dilemma...

My husbands cousins and friends are coming into town. I don't go "clubbin" or "bar hoppin" b/c that's not my thing (people that I know that go clubbin are my ex's or my former friends who don't take life seriously... sorry if I offend anyone). BUT... my in-law-cousins are taking me to a bar/lounge. 
So today I will go shopping for an outfit!  I usually shop at H&M (always office clothes plus they have a range of sizes), and I USED to shop at Forever 21...

Tell me why Forever 21 has limited sizes???
XS,S,M,L-- the hip size of Large is 39-40.  I just measured myself, and I'm larger than a 40.  I have an okay body... not thin, not fat. Just in the middle. But why does Forever 21 stop at a Large?

P.S: I know Wet Seal & Charlotte Russe is labeled for "teens". But Forever 21 is labeled towards "women".


----------



## kimmy (Sep 27, 2008)

i don't know why. what i do know is that i love forever21 simply because they carry xs and not many places do that anymore. maybe you could order online? they usually have a wider range of styles and sizes online than in stores.


----------



## l1onqueen (Sep 28, 2008)

I can only get tops there.  Im "draggin' alot of wagon" myself, and I stopped trying on this places pants awhile ago.  It only makes you mad.


----------



## infernalmachine (Sep 30, 2008)

forever 21 is marketed more towards the youngish crowd.  i don't know a whole lot about what stores are available to you in the states, but heck, mossimo at target looks like a nice bet.  we don't get mossimo up here in canada


----------



## sofabean (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah i did notice that also. their sizing is a little wonky even within different kinds of shirts. their button up dress shirt larges are more like a really big small, and kinda small medium.


----------



## pat (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah.. You'd be lucky to find a xl at Forever 21.  I don't shop there b/c I can't fit the sizes, but hell if I was medium or large I'd go for it.

Just recently, I shopped at Charlotte Russe and their large fits me.. 

If you want go and look at Target.  They have hella cute clothes for every occasion.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 1, 2008)

So I went to Wet Seal this past Saturday to look for a nice, simple black dress to wear (to a lounge/bar).  I was really happy to find Wet Seal has XL, and the Large fits great.

I used to shop at Wet Seal many years ago, but I thought I'd give it a shot this time. If you google Wet Seal, it says for "teens & young women", as well as Forever 21. So I guess Wet Seal is my new fav store. Forget Forever 21. lol


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 1, 2008)

They probably don't do vanity sizing and I agree it's marketed towards younger girls.


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 7, 2008)

I know my forever 21 clothes have run a little bigger and have some stretch to them, if that helps.

I'm a size M and all the clothes in size M are nice and loose.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 8, 2008)

I wear a M in pants @ forever 21 and a 27 in Jeans, if that helps you at all..


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 8, 2008)

i used to go the forever just for their tops b/c their pants NEVER fit me which is why i stopped going. i go to H&M now for pants. i think forever is more of a teen/young adult type of clothing. H&M is more sophisticated. i preffer h&m over forever 21 anyday


----------



## sherox (Oct 8, 2008)

I used to work at forever 21 n they rarely get XL and when they do it's 1 or 2 out of the whole batch.  I asked my managers why they didn't carry bigger sizes but they didn't have an answer. I think it's because they're geared towards the younger crowd.


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 9, 2008)

i think they dont want big people to wear their cloths!


----------



## mental (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *H0NEYLOVE* 

 
_i think they dont want big people to wear their cloths!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I doubt its that, its probably from a business point of view, larger sizes use more fabric and since it is marketed towards a younger crowd its just not a wise choice to be stocking up on the xls.


----------



## rachybloom (Oct 12, 2008)

They're just a cheapo brand anyway.. I only buy fun, trendy items (which are usually tops and sometimes dresses) and buy my pants at Nordstrom or Banana Republic or something. I'm a pretty small girl, size 2/4 depending on the store, but sometimes I have a hard time fitting into their bottoms. Even a large is too tight in my ba-donk-a-donk (but my booty is pretty big haha..) I just don't take it too seriously since their clothes are so poorly made that they don't pay any attention to fit, so obviously, their sizes are NOT standard at all.


----------

